# Calhanoglu rifiuta mano di Theo. Lui gli dà scappellotto.



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


----------



## Hellscream (3 Settembre 2022)

Che uomo di m.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


Theo che bullizza il cuckold turco mi spezza ogni volta


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2022)

Che uomo di m… il turco infame.


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Comunque in 3 derby di campionato senza questo vermiciattolo cornuto 2 vittorie e un pari


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


Che ritardato sto calanoglu


----------



## chicagousait (3 Settembre 2022)

Cornuto


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Ahah
Chapanoglu figlio di sultano!! 

Cmq ci ha fatto assist.
Perdonato. 

Pretende di far la guerra e ha la garra di un criceto.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2022)

grande Theo


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Non gli passerà mai.


----------



## MagicBox (3 Settembre 2022)

Theo gli è proprio entrato sotto pelle 


Micidiale


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


occhio Theo, ti buchi la mano


----------



## Didaco (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


È tutto così meravigliosamente bello


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2022)

Oramai si autobullizza


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


quanto gli brucia.....questo qua rosica di più per lo scudetto perso che per le corna fatte dalla moglie. 

peccato non ci fosse ibra in campo  sarebbero volati crociati.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

quando lo fece Suarez con Evra lo chiamarono razzismo...


----------



## danjr (3 Settembre 2022)

Gli interisti han già detto che doveva essere ammonito qua Theo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077



- Il coro di Ibra
- La motivazione di Pioli
- Il rifiuto verso Theo


Insomma...La turca gode di grande rispetto ed amicizia nel nostro spogliatoio. Faccio fatica a credere che tutto cio sia a causa del suo cambio di squadra. Probabile che non si sia inserito bene come altri.


----------



## UDG (3 Settembre 2022)

Chissà se la moglie di chala e theo......


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Un grande, Theo. Quell'altro, un vero fallito. Uno che ancora non ha accettato la sua dimensione piccola, piccola.

Ancora oggi qualcuno ci piange sopra. Inspiegabilmente.

Non si spiega davvero il culto masochistico di questi mediocri viscidi, che prendono per il culo tutti, compresi i loro sostenitori.


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Liberarsi di lui e di donnarumma è stata una manna dal cielo. 2 omuncoli proprio


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

Non ha dato la mano a Theo ma ha dato una bella palla a Sandro Tonali per il pareggio


----------



## Giofa (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Me lo aspettavo infatti mi ero stupito che non avessero fatto vedere le immagini.
Credo chala ce l'avesse per i cori sul pullman. Io lo capisco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

Mentre faceva la minkiata di non stringere la mano di Theo, qualcuno, da un'altra parte, si bombava la moglie
Alce


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2022)

Giusto all'Inter poteva finire questo infame.

Scarso, senza dignità, presuntuoso e pure cornuto... A posteriori vien da dire fosse interista dalla nascita.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Settembre 2022)

ahaha più rapido di terence ne "lo chiamavano Trinità "


----------



## Maximo (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Che sfigato il turco


----------



## Ambrole (3 Settembre 2022)

Ha la personalità di topo Gigio


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


Sto malissimo, aiuto


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Settembre 2022)

Seriamente... comincio a pensare che sia proprio scemo, al di là della maglia che indossa. Bene ha fatto Theo a saggiare se aveva ancora le corna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

Per non dimenticare


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3183


Questo cartello è da premio nobel


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Settembre 2022)

Però riconosciamogli la grande intuizione per Tonali al gol del pareggio...
La balistica si vede...


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Che bimbo nutelloso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2022)

Avranno fatto un’uscita a 4 e Zoe si é fatta la signora kebabnouglu


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2022)

PS

'Sto maledetto da noi inciampicava, tirava gli angoli sugli stinchi degli avversari e disegnava parabole balistiche fino al terzo anello, adesso centra il sette della porta e fa pure casino con l'arbitro.

Quando vede rossonero trova la stamina tutta insieme, eh.

La squadra che l'ha sopportato per 4 lunghi anni di degrado calcistico. Schifoso.

Meno male che sei il passato, è una soddisfazione pari al sesso quella di vederti indossare la maglia dei disgraziati.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2022)

A Theo il milanismo è proprio entrato dentro, e per questo la "scelta" di Chala non può essergli andata giù, ma nemmeno solo la scelta, tutto quello che ha fatto dopo....cioè dire che è andato nella squadra più forte, ha deriso e provocato il nostro tifo....più di qualcuno nel nostro spogliatoio se l'è legata al dito.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> - Il coro di Ibra
> - La motivazione di Pioli
> - Il rifiuto verso Theo
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, se vai a rivedere quegli anni parlavano di un Chala che fosse uno dei più simpatici dello spogliatio, non credo non fosse ben accetto. 

Semplicemente oltre alla discutibile scelta di cambiare sponda del naviglio, ha fatto un paio di uscite ed atteggiamenti che di fatto hanno offeso i suoi ex compagni di squadra.


----------



## Aron (3 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Comunque in 3 derby di campionato senza questo vermiciattolo cornuto 2 vittorie e un pari



E uno scudetto...


----------



## Kayl (3 Settembre 2022)

Asante sana, cocco, banana! Wewe nugu mimi hapana


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

non capisco perchè solo con theo, comunque questa storia ha stancato in campo, mi diverte solo quando sono i tifosi a sommergerlo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077



Sei un uomo piccolo non vali nulla come la squadra che ti fa giocare e come lo eravamo noi quando eri dei nostri.
Godo doppio.


----------



## folletto (4 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Chissà se la moglie di chala e theo......


Ma com'è la moglie dello schifoso? Bella topa?


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2022)

Se entra quel tiro alla fine del primo tempo crolla San Siro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Settembre 2022)

ma perchè ce l'ha con Theo?? questo pezzo di emme è rancoroso perchè ha perso lo scudetto,mica perchè gli ciulano la moglie...


----------



## sampapot (4 Settembre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Non ha dato la mano a Theo ma ha dato una bella palla a Sandro Tonali per il pareggio


eh già...si vede che il Milan gli è rimasto nel cuore!!


----------



## sampapot (4 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma com'è la moglie dello schifoso? Bella topa?


se si riferiscono a Sinem...è caruccia ma niente di che....la Diletta le dà 10 a zero...anche se mi pare che si siano separati già da un pò, forse era ancora nel Milan


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *ma perchè ce l'ha con Theo??* questo pezzo di emme è rancoroso perchè ha perso lo scudetto,mica perchè gli ciulano la moglie...



_"Certe volte a pensare male degli altri si fa peccato, ma molto spesso si indovina"  _


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Sorcio


----------



## kekkopot (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


La Turca che voleva fare il duro e invece fà la figura del fesso come al solito.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *non capisco perchè solo con theo,* comunque questa storia ha stancato in campo, mi diverte solo quando sono i tifosi a sommergerlo.


credo che theo (insieme a ibra) sia stato uno di quelli che nel tour col pullman scoperto fece partire i cori contro di lui.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Settembre 2022)

Hakan, tua moglie me la sono fatta pure io probabilmente.
Non è colpa tua, è che sei scarso e cesso.

Basta buonismo con sto schifoso, sua moglie l'ha data a mezza Europa perchè lui non c'entra mai un buco


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Settembre 2022)

Mandate un messaggio a Hakan


----------



## peo74 (4 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hakan, tua moglie me la sono fatta pure io probabilmente.
> Non è colpa tua, è che sei scarso e cesso.
> 
> Basta buonismo con sto schifoso, sua moglie l'ha data a mezza Europa perchè lui non c'entra mai un buco


Azz.. volevo farmela pure io ma sono arrivato tardi e avevano terminato i bigliettini..
Byebye al cervo turco!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Azz.. volevo farmela pure io ma sono arrivato tardi e avevano terminato i bigliettini..
> Byebye al cervo turco!



Guarda che la biglietteria è ancora aperta


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Settembre 2022)

Comunque si dovrebbe ringraziare per essersene andato, questo Milan con lui e soprattutto Donnarumma non sarebbe mai nato.


----------



## sunburn (4 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non capisco perchè solo con theo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu rifiuta la stretta di mano di Theo Hernandez, a inizio partita.
> In tutta risposta, Theo gli rifila uno scappellotto sulla nuca per sbeffeggiarlo.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



forse la moglie ha fatto un threesome con gli Hernandes'


----------



## Denny14 (4 Settembre 2022)

schiaffi di correzione sulla nuca a lui e sulle chiappe alla moglie


----------



## kekkopot (4 Settembre 2022)

Pagherei per sapere cosa si son detti dopo.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Settembre 2022)

Il riassunto del derby di Calha:
-"Abbiamo il fuoco dentro."
-Si fa bullizzare da Theo prima del fischio d'inizio.
-Regala a Tonali la palla che cambia la partita.
-Si vede negare da Maignan il gol del pari che lo avrebbe fatto diventare un eroe per le melme.

Vabbè dai, oggi è un altro giorno.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Pagherei per sapere cosa si son detti dopo.


" tuo figlio,è mio "


----------



## Raryof (4 Settembre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Pagherei per sapere cosa si son detti dopo.


Theo: "Ti saluta Frank, vuole sapere se il bimbo sta bene.."
Calha: "Perché?"
Theo: "Tuo filio suo filio, sanno tutti, anche Pioli"
Calha: "Maledetti tutti, ora vi segno con una bomba dalla distanza"
Mike: "Non così in fretta, cornutone mio"
Diaz: "Madre mia que pipa cornuda que eres, y se lo digo yo que me ne entiendo.."
Pioli: "Ciupa Ciala, sempre detto che eri scarso, ti lodavo per finta per non farti deprimere ancora di più, quando abbiamo saputo che avevi le corna ti siamo stati vicini e in campo non eri granché... "


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2022)

Vedo che il thread è ancora caldo. Ripropongo il cortometraggio, più volte candidato all'Oscar per il miglior attore protagonista.


----------



## Djici (4 Settembre 2022)

Ho messo il like a tutti.
Godo troppo


----------



## Igniorante (4 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hakan, tua moglie me la sono fatta pure io probabilmente.
> Non è colpa tua, è che sei scarso e cesso.
> 
> Basta buonismo con sto schifoso, sua moglie l'ha data a mezza Europa perchè lui non c'entra mai un buco



Ah pure tu?
Ma quando, lunedì scorso?
No perché quando sono uscito in effetti mi ha detto che aspettava un altro ospite.


----------



## marcus1577 (4 Settembre 2022)

Se guardo i giocatori che piu odio in serie a al primo posto ci sono 4 interisti 
La turca
Brozovic
Skriniar e quel venduto di devray


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Se guardo i giocatori che piu odio in serie a al primo posto ci sono 4 interisti
> La turca
> Brozovic
> Skriniar e quel venduto di devray


Barella dove lo lasci? Lautaro?


----------



## Djici (4 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Barella dove lo lasci? Lautaro?


E il gigante buono?


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Settembre 2022)

La cosa triste é che uno scherzo della natura come il turco sia oggetto di dibattito. Già questo dovrebbe far riflettere.

Una città che discuteva di Sheva, Ronaldo, Veron o Maldini si mette ora a discuetere di Chalanoglu. I tempi cambiano eccome.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il riassunto del derby di Calha:
> -"Abbiamo il fuoco dentro."
> -Si fa bullizzare da Theo prima del fischio d'inizio.
> -Regala a Tonali la palla che cambia la partita.
> ...


È il Karma perché non si sputa nel piatto dove si è mangiato. Si è ricordato con che astio voleva battere contro di noi quel rigore.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154901192835077


Theo ha talmente il curore rossonero che potrebbe essere un qualsiasi utente qua sul forum


----------



## Maravich49 (4 Settembre 2022)

Continua turca continua senza fermarti come io non smetto di eiaculare


----------



## JoKeR (4 Settembre 2022)

Nelle risse che sono scoppiate… lui - si vedeva chiaramente allo stadio - stava lontano e defilato.
CUOR DI LEONE.


----------

